# Net (not internet !) advice needed



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

My rubber walleye net is too shallow for the pike we caught on our trip the last 2 weeks in Canada.

I have a large Stowmaster Muskie net that is the right size, but the treble hooks get fouled in it really bad. We had doubles on & had just took one pike outta the net (lure was still in there hook fouled) when we had to net the 2nd fish.........What a mess !!

Does anyone make a good large (deep style) rubber net we can use on the pike ?

We had one that almost didn't get in the boat using the walleye net........it was too long & we ended up using gloves & the boat towel to get it in the boat.

Any advise on a good dual purpose rubber net would be appreciated !

Going back up in a month & need to find one before we go.

Thanks in advance !

Fish


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Type "Beckman" into the search and you will get several references regarding opinions on nets. Any coated mesh bag will help solve your problem.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I got a Stowmaster musky tournament series net a couple of years ago and, although I like the fold up feature, the netting really sucks and should not be used on muskies unless you want to spend 10 to 15 minutes cutting hooks and untangling the musky. Forget about a fast catch and release. IMO the line used is too thin and the openings are too small. They should have 3/16" dia. rubberized rope with 1" to 1-1/2" openings. Don't expect Stowmaster to be of any help either. I sent their customer service an email about the problem a month ago. I wanted to see if they had a replacement net or could recommend someone that could furnish a net similar to the type I see on Frabill musky nets and closer to what I want. I still haven't received a reply. The Stowmaster net is 36"W x 38"L x 112"D. If anyone has a source for replacement netting that will fit it, please let me know.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i would say your 2 best choices are beckman and frabill. i like the frabill myself. it has a large tangle free 26x30 net that really does a good job on those big eyes. and it has the extendable handle. i cant tell you much about the beckman but it always gets reccomended on these threads. i think i paid like 63.00 at cabelas for the frabill. hope this helps.
sherman

the frabill also has a rubber model, but i think the coated tangle free net is much better.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I just wonder why you couldn't put a coated Frabil bag on another net makers hoop. Other then the bag size being to small I can't see why it would matter.
I like my Frabil for the simple reason that it seldom get tangled where you can't get it right out. I can't recall having to cut a hook because of hooks being fouled.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I have a Beckman, after using a similar walleye style net. Fish at boatside time has been more than cut in half.....definitely worth the money.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd love to find a replacement like your Frabill, Mason, but, as usual, I have questions that I can't find the answers to on the Frabill website. I may be wrong but I'm thinking the circumference of the replacement net needs to be very close to the circumference of the Stowmaster which is 74" (36 & 38). Frabill lists a net that is 32" x 41" = 73" circumference but the website does not say how deep it is and says the netting is "TANGLE-FREE KNOTLESS NYLON" which sounds pretty much like the netting already on the Stowmaster. Frabill also list a replacement net that "FITS HOOPS 32" X 41" (60" Depth) TANGLE-FREE WEIGHTED NYLON". The size looks like it would work out but what is "TANGLE-FREE WEIGHTED NYLON". Frabill doesn't show a photo of it. Then there is "32 X 41 TANGLE-FREE HEAVY POLY" which sounds like what I am looking for but I'm not sure because they don't show a picture of the netting and they don't say how deep it is either. I've sent them an email looking for clarification. Hopefully they'll get back to me.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

i would go ahead and bite the bullet and get a frabill big game or big kahunna.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

I got an email from Frabill's Customer Service (Terri Lockwood) this morning about the replacement net and I now have a replacement net shipping today from Wisconsin. It's 42" deep. Thanks Terri! I'm sure my fishing buddies would thank you too. After all they will not have to cut hooks from the fish, the net and me anymore. The muskies would thank you for obvious reason and all you musky fishermen & women out there should thank her too because you will now have a better chance of catching a musky now that I will be releasing the ones I catch in far better shape than they would have been had I continued to use the piece of crap netting that Stowmaster furnished. Did I mention that I don't like Stowmaster's musky netting!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Wish I had seen this earlier. I replaced my Frabil bag with a Beckman Finsaver bag and love it.


----------

